
Microsoft's Windows 10 privacy headache extends into gaming - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/17/9164153/windows-10-privacy-concerns
======
norea-armozel
It seems to me that Microsoft needs to get better writers for their EULAs
since they can be interpreted so freely. For example, I've had a discussion
with someone that believed their EULA language meant that if you used Gmail
for your email that Microsoft has access to that information. To me, that
wasn't the case since Microsoft's language specified that if you used OneDrive
and other Microsoft services they were indexing such information. But if
you're using Gmail or a third-party client/service then that information isn't
under the EULA. But the other person still construed that Microsoft was spying
on their emails which seemed odd to me since Google already uses your emails
through Gmail to market to you so why complain now?

Either way, I hope the discussion forces Microsoft to make some clarifications
on what is being documented and what isn't.

------
Vecrios
It seems like Microsoft is still staying quiet about this. They need to start
declaring were they are going with all those privacy-related concerns.

